# Male Or Female Hairless Rat?



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

I just got a hairless rat, about 10 minutes ago, in fact! The breeder said it was "Definitely Female" but while I was in the car it looked like it had testicles to me! He's still very young so I'm really not sure and I don't have much experience with rats, but I'm pretty sure I know a male rat when I see it. He doesn't look like my adult female, but my family says it's just because he's hairless.

If it is male, how much does neutering cost? Because I've got myself into this mess and I'm not just gonna dump him off somewhere, he's so sweet and he's still young and I've somehow grown attached already. xD









This was the best picture I could get, haha


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm going with male.How old is the rat?


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Smaller then my hand, I'm guessing a month or less. She never actually told me.

But it's the strangest thing, it looked like it had balls, now she looks like she has none! They're not showing anymore, and she looks female!

What is going on here? This is my second rat, my first hairless and baby one. So I don't know!


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Young male rats can do that, which makes it hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

She said it was female for sure and checked twice, I don't think the breeder would lie. And I'm sure she'd know better then me! He/she is still very young though, so we'll see.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Even the best of breeders can make that mistake.


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

ah, well, how much would neutering cost?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Peas said:


> ah, well, how much would neutering cost?


It seems to vary greatly - the best idea would be to ring your vet and ask for a rough idea


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Alright, will do! Also, how young is too young for neutering? He's very small, he fits in the palm of my hand. I wouldn't want to do anything to put him at serious risk, and I'm not very experienced with rats yet!

Also, here's some pictures of him I took with my phone! He's not quite used to hands yet, but he's darling and very sweet! Of course I've only had him a couple hours so far.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm voting male for sure. Lol if it's a girl them you may have serious problems 

I can't say for sure but I think he would have to be like fully sexually developed before you could get him fixed.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

On hairless it is very easy to see nipples, and you will also see a vagina. If neither of these are present, you have a male.


----------



## kymchi (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah I have 2 hairless girls and when looking in comparison that is most def a boy ^.^


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

haha, guess I have a boy on my hands! I'm going to keep him though, I've named him Raoul and he's a sweety. <3


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Wait, are you sure only females have nipples? He has nipples!


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so confused. MY LIFE IS A LIE.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peas said:


> Wait, are you sure only females have nipples? He has nipples!


Only girls have nipples. I think you have a girl there. The area between the urethra and anus on girls can be sometime swollen, and there is a dimple down the middle. But those pics of her sitting down, makes me definately think female. If a rat is old enough to be showing testicles, they are usually incredibly obvious. 

To be absolutely sure, check for a hole behind her urethra (that little bit poking out) - this would be her vagina and boys definately don't have those lol


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

So Raoul _is_ a girl! Gosh thank you so much, she has nipples and an opening under the urethra too, She just like you said! I guess I didn't see it, but wow this saves so much time and money! And no more worries. I guess I can't call her Raoul anymore, huh? lol well I feel dumb.

But the swollen urethra, will that be ok? Is that a bad sign?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's not a swollen urethra, but tissue between the urethra/vagina and anus. I'm not sure, but I think it may be an age thing. I've always noticed it much more with the younger girls than the elder ones. 

Just an FYI, I got these pics before to help you and I guess they may help anyone else who stumbled across this thread.

You can see here a bit of what I mean about the 'swelling', this is an almost 2 year old female and she has always been like this










And in this pic you can clearly see the urethra, vagina below and then the anus by the tail










As long as you've checked 'Raoul' carefully and she looks like ^, you've not got a problem


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Well this leaves no doubt in my mind! Thank you so much. Raoul and my other rat boo are already getting along famously, though I'll still be keeping them in separate cages for a while!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad you figured out the male or female confusion.


----------

